# A choice between 3 headphones



## Doc41 (Jan 6, 2014)

OK so i had enough of my creative headset which is a little bit smaller and hits the corner of my ears so it gets uncomfortable very fast.
i use the headphone 95% of the time i'm using my PC so my no.1 concern is comfort, then it gets to bass response/clarity/quality etc etc so i went out to find the best headphones for my budget which they are
1. Razer kraken pro
2. sennheiser hd 429
3. if i stretch it a bit the razer tiamat 2.2

So out of comfort, quality and sound quality which do you recommend?
And again i was wrong, seems like ordering them online from amazon is cheaper than buying locally   so what is the best sennhiser or any other brand with a 100$ budget minding shipping charges


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2014)

...and the choices are?


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 6, 2014)

sorry posted by mistake before finishing, my mistake 
edited


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 6, 2014)

Sennheiser PC3xx series? Decent sound quality and comfortable even for people with spectacles like me.


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 6, 2014)

hmmm.. it has to be one of those, all 3 are available from the same store (actually the tiamat 7.1 is also available but that's way out of the budget) 
any other available are either cheap chinese ones ore the more pricier sennheiser or bose and that's what is available locally as i don't have much choice, not much variety or i would have ordered some online if not for the shipping charges


----------



## techguy31 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd go for the AKG K3003i.  JK


----------



## Tekelectric (Jan 6, 2014)

I actually have the Razer Kraken Pro and I love this damn thing! It's got a retractable mic which is cool, sounds pretty damn good, but can be a little bassy for me sometimes. The mic maybe a little sensitive so you might wanna turn it down if you're on skype or something. After breaking in the headband, it feels soooooooooo damn good to wear man! I'd get it, I mean it's under $100, and it's got a nice color to it. Only problem I've had with it is the right side speaker tends to pop out of place when pressure is put on it thus cut off the sound. If that happens just smack the right side and it'll start working again  If you buy this, have fun listening to Vocaloid with awesomeness (reference to your profile pic)


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd go for Sennheiser because these days you never know how fast will Razer stuff break ... 



Tekelectric said:


> Only problem I've had with it is the right side speaker tends to pop out of place when pressure is put on it thus cut off the sound. If that happens just smack the right side and it'll start working again



... and there you go, while I was writing this post


----------



## Zakin (Jan 6, 2014)

Sennheisers definitely. Tiamats are a joke, although I've heard decent things about the Krakens considering the price point. If they have them available the Creative Aurvana Live are also budget famous.


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 6, 2014)

so i went digging on the interwebs and although the razers are good they somehow tend to break  especially the tiamat breaks more than the kraken "probably due to the varistor of the volume control going bad thus shifting volume more on one side" and i've had this happen alot to me.

Choice went down to either Kraken or HD 429 as they are priced similarly (32 bd vs 35 bd actually)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sennheisers (429s), or Audio Technica.


----------



## Zakin (Jan 6, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Sennheisers (429s), or Audio Technica.


This. Where as I haven't had any of my Razer headphones/sets break on me. I found the Tiamats to be one of the worst sound balanced headphones ever made, I couldn't even understand it. You really can't go wrong with a known audiophile brand like Sennheisers or Audio Technica though.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 6, 2014)

Always Sennheisers, they've been my go-to brand for years. I can't speak for the Kraken, but the Tiamat was a pretty terrible headset for my tastes, but that's because I like to play games and watch movies and listen to music. Tiamat was certainly not designed for all three.


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 6, 2014)

well i'm on my first sennheiser set, HD 439, got it for half price ($50, MSRP $100) during a sale, the 429 mentioned in the thread looks quite similar (mine isnt leather cushions, i wouldnt want that either)

quite satisfied, but they really needed a burnin, the sound was awful when i first opened them, so i ran them through mixed white/pink/brown noises at max volume for a day

the EQ probably isnt physically flat, but i do enjoy the sound when blasting electronic music or producing/engineering

they are light, comfortable, good bass when you use decent volume (40-100%), but seem flimsy with the moving parts, i wouldnt be surprised if mine break since i do a lot of lifting from the speaker instead of the headband


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 6, 2014)

I guess sennheiser is the way to go, i think i'm going out to other stores to see if they have other/better models from sennheiser at a fair price, otherwise i think i'll get the 429.
though i don't know if i should/can get out today, its been raining almost non-stop since last night which is rare to happen here
EDIT:
i did go out and did find more sennheiser models and man they are pricey
HD558- 80bd/ Momentum- 90bd/and Amperior- 140bd.
however i also found the HD439 for 43bd and HD449 for 48bd

And again i was wrong, seems like ordering them online from amazon is cheaper than buying locally   so what is the best sennhiser or any other brand with a 100$ budget minding shipping charges


----------



## Ra97oR (Jan 6, 2014)

Haven't got much experience with the lower end Sennys but Momentum being nearly as cheap as a pair of a HD558 is a good deal. It is normally at the HD598's (another excellent headphone but for strictly home use) price range.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 6, 2014)

If you can go $30 over $100 for extra comfort then get sennheiser hd 558, if not compromise and get sennheiser hd 518


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 8, 2014)

After doing some more research the winner is the HD 518.
it has the best price\performance ratio and is currently on amazon for 78$, reviews from head-fi said its more bass-ier than the 558-598 but i'd love that actually
i'll be gaming-watching movies and anime mostly with some music from time to time it seems the most logical choice (money wise )

Thank you all for your time and feedback


----------

